# Oblong Corner Table



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm a relative newbie at woodworking, but believe I have the patience and creativeness to have fun with it. So to cut to the chase, I started work, a little while back, on an oblong rounded table to fit in the corner of my kitchen. The corner is 4'x5' so I designed the table to be about 3'x4' with a rounded edge. I chose to make the top out of Red Oak and have it completed up to the point of picking a stain and finish, and believe I am close to a decision on that.
The part I am having trouble with (and also the most fun) is designing the support structure for it. One of the features I want is to have the tabletop able to be flipped in case it gets moved to another corner with the opposite side longer. This lead me to think of a different, more modular support system and have come up with the idea of a drawer/cabinet on each side of the table with a cross beam mounted near the front of them.
I originally thought of having a display on the side that could swivel out on a mounted vertical pole as seen in my first diagram:










I still kind of like this design for it's uniqueness, but it clued me into another possibility. I decided to make the pivot into a drawer that holds plates vertically with a cabinet that holds cups/glasses/wine glasses in the front as seen below:










In either case I put a drawer above the 'complex' part to hold things like silverware and placemats. This makes the table entirely self sufficient.

I think the cabinets look close enough, but I haven't built anything like this before and would love any input on it to see what people with more experience think, not to much about the difficulty, but the feasibility.

oh, and just for fun, below is a picture of the table before finishing, sorry about the color balance, I'm still getting used to this OS and it's utilities.


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

*Update*

Well, I haven't proceeded any farther beyond where I stand except I made a concept in Google SketchUp. Any thoughts, questions, or comments? any at all?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks good squillis. My biggest concern would be it looks like there's no room to "sit" at the table. And from your hand drawings it looks like it may be unstable at the back corner unless you attach the front rail to the tabletop somehow.

The casings for the cabinets should be fairly straight forward as will be the drawers.  

Nice ideas. You'll have to share some images once you've made some more progress.


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

frankp said:


> Looks good squillis. My biggest concern would be it looks like there's no room to "sit" at the table.


I was talking that over with my friend yesterday and we thought the same thing. I think I'll just end up making one cabinet as it will be big enough to hold 2 of everything (big plates, small plates, bowls, small glasses, big glasses, mugs, and wine glasses). for the other end I'll probably just end up putting a leg attached to the cross rail and another leg in the back corner attached to another rail.



frankp said:


> And from your hand drawings it looks like it may be unstable at the back corner unless you attach the front rail to the tabletop somehow.


for the other end I'll probably just end up putting a leg attached to the cross rail and another leg in the back corner attached to another rail. 



frankp said:


> The casings for the cabinets should be fairly straight forward as will be the drawers.
> 
> Nice ideas. You'll have to share some images once you've made some more progress.


It may take a while as I'm in the process of selling my house and looking for an apartment. I'm gonna miss having a garage to work in so I'll get as much done as I can. Also, all I have in the way of a camera is a netcam so the images may not be great quality.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Squillis, I think substituting legs for the second cabinet casing is a good idea. It will still be a unique piece and quite functional. 

As for pics, whatever works. I can generally only see half the pics people post anyway (I check this most often during slow periods at work and many picture sites are blocked) but I still like seeing progress people make. One day I'll even get around to posting some pics of my projects...


----------



## Squillis (May 22, 2008)

frankp said:


> Squillis, I think substituting legs for the second cabinet casing is a good idea. It will still be a unique piece and quite functional.
> 
> As for pics, whatever works. I can generally only see half the pics people post anyway (I check this most often during slow periods at work and many picture sites are blocked) but I still like seeing progress people make. One day I'll even get around to posting some pics of my projects...


Thanks again for the response, I'll try to get some updates when I can, as of right now I'm still trying to figure how to finish it and think I came up with a winner, but that's a story for another forum category.

As for the pictures, I'll link in my website when I get them and write a quick html file to display them so hopefully your firewall won't block it.


----------

